# Anyone want to help me with leg cues?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The outside leg part is to tell the horse which lead you want. When traveling in the confines of a ring, it's the outside leg. Basically, by sliding that leg back a hair, you're "guarding" his outside hind leg from swinging out when you apply in inside leg at the girth to ask for the canter depart. It tells the horse, I want you to start the canter with your outside hind leg. The reason you release the inside rein at the same time is to free up his inside shoulder. Everything in horses work in diagonals. To get the outside hind to act, you have to free up the inside front leg which ultimately frees the corresponding shoulder. Sorry, I seem to be in a wordy mood today. Hope that makes sense.

As for keeping the outside leg there, if you're on a straight line, you don't need to. One a circle, yes because it keeps the haunches from swinging out so you keep the fully body bend that you want for circling.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Once you get the canter, you can put your leg back to your normal position. Just remember to keep some leg on to keep him moving forward._

_Why is your inside hand going forward?_


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Once you get the canter, you can put your leg back to your normal position. Just remember to keep some leg on to keep him moving forward._
> 
> _Why is your inside hand going forward?_


I wasn't sure, but MyBoyPuck just said that it was to free up his inside shoulder.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Yes, I read what Puck said....but that wasn't what I asked. I wanted to know why your hand went forward._

_Your hand does not have to go forward to free up rein, and this is something that I have never really done except on younger, green horses....but I did an opening rein to the inside, not forward, as I still wanted contact with them._


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Yes, I read what Puck said....but that wasn't what I asked. I wanted to know why your hand went forward._
> 
> _Your hand does not have to go forward to free up rein, and this is something that I have never really done except on younger, green horses....but I did an opening rein to the inside, not forward, as I still wanted contact with them._


I'm not really sure why tbh. I'll have to ask my riding instructor at my next lesson. Maybe that is what my instructor meant..more of an opening rein to the inside.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Velvet, most instructors have riders new to cantering just put the inside rein forward so they increase the chances of a successful canter depart. Once they're comfortable with the transition aids, they are then taught to refine the inside rein part.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Velvet, most instructors have riders new to cantering just put the inside rein forward so they increase the chances of a successful canter depart. Once they're comfortable with the transition aids, they are then taught to refine the inside rein part.


I'm not going to ask her then. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Myboypuck explained it all very well and I can't think of anything to add... however (sorry for butting this in)  but speaking of canters... I would like some people to say there opinions on my thread here... thank you! Sorry again for intruding on this little part.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/ughhh-i-cant-stop-flapping-like-86671/


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Myboypuck explained it all very well and I can't think of anything to add... however (sorry for butting this in)  but speaking of canters... I would like some people to say there opinions on my thread here... thank you! Sorry again for intruding on this little part.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/ughhh-i-cant-stop-flapping-like-86671/


It's ok. lol


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

My understanding of having your outside leg back is to "push" the rear end over to get the correct lead. Then you ask for the canter with the inside leg.

I know English is different than Western and I'm not that familiar with English. In Western, or at least the way I ride, I don't do anything with the reins. Also, I don't keep leg on as Velvet suggested. The horse should be responsible enough for it's own feet to stay at the same speed, but that has to be taught to them.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

you might want to read through this > 

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/controlling-hind-end-without-giving-canter-73864/

It's an older thread, but it explains an alternate canter cue and it's logic. =)


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have always taught my horses to respond to seat more than leg or rein. I tend to squeeze with my leg for the corresponding lead and lift my seat. When doing lateral work the leg aids do not confuse my horse because my seat is not asking for the canter. But I was originally taught outside leg behind the girth.


----------

